# Redone



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good to put face to a name







. I like your screen name btw


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Minerva8979 said:


> Good to put face to a name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you minerva; though thinking about changing it to something more positive like 'Johnnywalker'







; chugging along.
Took me some tries, between photobucket and the site to do it. 
What's btw, though?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

btw => http://tinyurl.com/c7w5jy


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, I'm shocked at what I don't know about people sometimes And your location! I love pictures, so cool.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

york said:


> Wow, I'm shocked at what I don't know about people sometimes And your location! I love pictures, so cool.


Now that you know what I look like, I'm shivering in my shoes; is that an AK in your hand?


----------

